# Warning about RPM Motorworks in Fullerton



## Black240sx (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, 

My name is Anand, I am a moderator from www.NissanInfinitiClub.net . I registered on here to tell you a little story about RPM Motorworks in Anaheim/Fullerton area. 

I am not here as a troll but here to help out my fellow Nissan/Infiniti enthusiasts. I have vowed to tell everyone and anyone about RPM Motorworks until I live. 

I know I can’t do too much of damage to them because I am just one person BUT once I tell more and more people it will hurt them!!! 

To vouch for me, I have TONS of people that I know and can tell you that everything that I am claiming is TRUE! And all of that DID happen. 

IF any of the moderators/Administrators are friends with RPM Motorworks, I am SORRY, 

I was BANNED from Maxima.org because I posted a thread about this… Here are the links to several 240sx forums that I posted about this shop and how people should stay away form it: 

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44421&highlight=RPM+Motorworks 

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=464738#post464738 

http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=43044&highlight=RPM+Motorworks 

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21157&highlight=RPM+Motorworks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

so what's the story!?!?


----------



## Black240sx (Jun 4, 2004)

MORE recent posts: this one has one of the people from RPM "trying" to explain their side


http://www.zilvia.net/f/showthread.php?t=54869&highlight=RPM+Motorworks

http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32776&highlight=RPM+Motorworks


----------



## Black240sx (Jun 4, 2004)

read the first thread from NICO on my first post and you will find out the whole story.

sorry but I don't want to retype everything... just go down the list of the threads taht I posted..

thanks for your time!

Anand


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry to here about that, my girl had the same problem with her swap too, different shop though.

if you used a credit card i know a way for you to get all of your money back, id also call phase2 to see if they can fix the problems, then charge that too RPM. 

im not trying to be mean with this next statement/question

how much research on the shop did you do before you took your car there?

cuz for my girls car we went off of advice form a freinds respected shop not him, but they delt 99% with hondas took them almost 2 months, with shotty wiring, loosing bolts, not taking car of parts, destrying the interior, forgetting to connect hoses, not upgrading the correct parts. the list is huge. 

so form this i learned to resarch everything before i do anything.

again, sorry to here this, hopefuly youll get it all fixed!


----------



## Black240sx (Jun 4, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> sorry to here about that, my girl had the same problem with her swap too, different shop though.
> 
> if you used a credit card i know a way for you to get all of your money back, id also call phase2 to see if they can fix the problems, then charge that too RPM.
> 
> ...




I actually didn't doany research about the shop... that's why I am screwed. I did the same thing and went there because of someone's recomendation..

I already am in dispute with my CC about this. 

I'm just warning people about this shop and telling people to go to a reputable shop.. and not some new shop that they "heard" good things about.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

was reading your posts about your car. check the timing and spark plugs (gap) cause that i believe that might lead to your lack of power issue. although i was contemplating if you had fuel delivery issues, therefore leaning out the car, and creating more heat (overheating). sorry to hear about your problems, and i know a shop by Rowland Heights that will help you with your problems if need be (and decent priced too w/ good work).

the shop i know is called Premier Auto Collision (used to be an import shop before but still does the work), ask for Kennedy and tell him Deric referred you (that is if you do call).
(626) 401-3303
1924 Cogswell Rd.
South El Monte, CA 91733

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

well one of the guys who is mech's there his name is Kevin and i think the guys who run the place are friends of Kennedy who used to run Premire Auto Works in LA Habra and I took my 200sx when i had it there and those guys ended up Messing up my whole car when i did my SR swap the did mikey mouse wiring and the modifid my 2 of my motor mounts..

well to make a long story short my motor mounts 2 or my mounts broke and the braket in the rear was cut in half and loose they striped 2 bolts on the cross member and after a week my car would not start.. 

I ended up buying a 98 se-r engine harnest all new place racing motor mounts and I had to wait 6mo for a rear bracket from the dealership cus i couldnt find it at the junk yards.. 

so the same guys who ruined my car work at RPM Motorworks...


----------



## avalon42 (Jul 9, 2004)

Kaotik350Z said:


> well one of the guys who is mech's there his name is Kevin and i think the guys who run the place are friends of Kennedy who used to run Premire Auto Works in LA Habra and I took my 200sx when i had it there and those guys ended up Messing up my whole car when i did my SR swap the did mikey mouse wiring and the modifid my 2 of my motor mounts..
> 
> well to make a long story short my motor mounts 2 or my mounts broke and the braket in the rear was cut in half and loose they striped 2 bolts on the cross member and after a week my car would not start..
> 
> ...


Long story short:

I can tell you that neither RPM Motorworks nor Premier Auto Collision (which is ONE AND THE SAME with Premier Motorsports aka Premier Motorworks aka Team Premier Racing) are reputable companies with reputable personnel/management/mechanics/overall decent people. 

I used to work for Kennedy at Premier in La Habra. I used to help RPM Motorworks out when they were first starting (and yes, the Kevin that was there at Premier is one and the same Kevin that now works at RPM). Having known these people personally and seeing how much damage has been inflicted on the public, I applaud and support these people for giving a heads-up to what can be a volitale situation in the future.

These scumbags open different shops to escape the hell that they would face from the Bureau of Automotive Repair, let alone the damage they inflict to unwitting, trusting individuals such as those who are replying to this post. Any person SHOULD REPORT THEIR CLAIM TO THE CA BAR TO STOP THESE PEOPLE FROM DOING FURTHER DAMAGE. 

BTW, Anard, the reason why you were banned from Maxima.org is because one of its moderators is good friends with RPM Motorworks. Anyone friends with RPM Motorworks or Premier Auto Collision (aka Premier Autoworks) ain't friends of mine. Be forewarned.

-A


----------

